# weird symptoms



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

i am having some symptoms - weeing lots, sore boobs, full feeling in lower abdomen as well as being tender when touched(when lying down) really bad gas wind like colic, lost weight bout 3lbs (am 2 stone overweight anyway) and totally knackered. I know that these are preg signs but also could be af - just wondered has anyone encountered the really bad coliky wind after being on clomid at the higher dose of 100mg and then had a bfp will be testing on wed as that is cd28. i think i am just wishing now as running out of hope


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Jennifer

Sorry to hear you are feeling pretty rough.  I can't say about the BFP outcome as I've never had one   but of the symptoms you describe I have had frequent peeing, wind and feeling full.  Peppermint tea should help the bloatedness.

take care, and I hope it leads to a BFP xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry you're feeling poorly 

I can only agree with Flower, I too have suffered frequent peeing, bloatedness, windiness  tender swollen heavy boobs, lower back ache, nausea, constipation/upset tummy, twinges/stabbing around ovaries & abdomen, shooting pain in vagina, tiredness...all sorts of wierd & wonderful symptoms...I ovulate naturally & I've experienced these before clomid, after clomid when "boosted" & also I have had 2 early mc's before clomid & symptoms are all pretty much the same...its so difficult to distinguish between pg & AF symptoms & clomid side effects...all very frustrating but unfortunately there's no real way of telling whether pg or not before getting a positive hpt.

Fingers crossed for a BFP tomorrow.  
Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you both won't be able to sleep tonight as wind is quite bad tonight got df rubbing between my shoulderblades to ease pain as nothing else is working tried the peppermint cordial but only made it weak as it made me feel ick also found i can smell everything strongly which is weird as i have the sniffles/starts of a cold i think. i really do hope this is a bfp or its my body playing a really nasty trick on me with preg symptoms as i have never had wind this bad before or for so long - it is 4 days now. my friend thinks i am and with more than one bub as she had v early symptoms and it turned out to be twins so fingers crossed and my legs to keep this one/two or more bubs baby dust to all and sticky glue to those with bfp love jen x


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

igot a b.f.p. i cant believe it wow just need some sticky glue now so will get further than 12 wks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!  What fantastic news!  

Huge congratulations  

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

brilliant news - congrats ! 

you must be dead chuffed - and probably still feeling very windy - but hey its worth it!

were you on clomid on it's own - if so what dose? it's nice to hear some good news at last!

enjoy the next 9 months!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

That is fab news!

Fancy getting all the symptoms so early......hope it is twins.... 

 and good luck - keep us posted.

Sarah


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jennifer,

      

Thats wonderful news! How long were you on the   pills for?

Take care
xxx


----------



## Vikster (Oct 11, 2005)

Congrats  nice to hear good news!


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Congratulations Jennifer!!

What lovely news - all that wind was worth it!

Take care,

Lou x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent news  Congratulations.  

So pleased for you...here's to a happy & healthy 9mths & beyond.    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Yeah ..... Jen! Congratulations!     Well done you!

Loving the windy business (sorry! ). But I just had a thought: could my husband be pregnant? 

Wishing you a happy and successful 9 months. Sticky vibes  

Love
Jaffa xxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Congrats,
 

hope all goes well for you

love candle


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

That is fab news congratulations hun
Wishing you a happy and successful 9 months.

love bw xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2005)

hello girls been quite busy as i am getting married in feb so been sorting things out. a few ppl asked how long i was on loopy pills so here goes. i had 3 cycles of 50mg in may started them in june they did nothing got no ovulation with them and my progesterone levels were 3 on 21 day test. i then had a 3 month wait to see consultant but he cancelled my appointment due to being on hols. i then went to see him at end of oct and didnt get to see him - i saw his registrar who couldnt find any up to date results - thats because there were none. she then gave me 100mg for 3 cycles and i had to wait for a lap+dye to check tubes . so this was my first month on the higher dose an d boy did i know i was going to ovulate, my ovaries must have been the sizes of oranges so just waiting to see if this one sticks around thank you, you have all been so supportive hope you get your dreams come true but i'm not going anywhere just yet as i love to natter love jen x


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Many    to you on your  

As everyone else has said - it is great to hear some positive news!!! Take care and enjoy the next 9 months!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

Sad news girls i lost baby at 5 weeks on thursday been quite upset and now think i will never be a mum. This is my 3rd and this one has really taken its toll. I cant sleep eat or do anything except sit and watch tv. Df has had to go to work so i am on my own. I have my consultant app on 15th dec i need to get myself over this so that i can be strong enough for what he suggests next.


----------



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello Jennifer,
I am so  sorry to hear your   news. It is so hard having achieved something to then have it taken away. So many of us know what you are going through and my thoughts and hopes for the future are with you. 

Try and look after yourself,
xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Jen,
Ive just cried for you, thats so sad sweetie.
I wish i could come and give you a huge cuddle.
I am lighting a candle for you sweetie and will say a prayer in church today for you and DH.
All i can say sweetie is that it will get easier with time and the fact that you have a wedding to plan should keep your mind occupied.
I also lost my baby nearly 3 years ago and DH whisked me off to St Lucia and married me on the beach, just me and him, i dont know how i would have coped without the reasurance that at least he still loved me.
It will make you and DH stronger in time to come.
Also the nurse said to me that it shows that i can get pregnant so it will happen again!
Apparently if our bodies are healthy they know when something is not quite right and we expel it.
I hope this has helped you a little.
God Bless you Angel.
Natalie
x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Jennifer

I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you, and that I'm thinking of you and saying a little prayer. Try to be as positive as you can, you and DH have each other, I'm going to light a candle for you.
Lots of thoughts and best wishes
Take care

Emma xx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Jennifer - thinking of you - I've been there twice myself now - it was such a bitter disappointment for me - be kind to yourself - like Natalie, the nurses said to me to try and take something good from the experience - that you have got pg and there is hope that the next time will work out (hope that sounds ok  )

Alison


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Jennifer

I've replied in more detail on the other board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43239.0.html

I'm so so sorry for your news...I feel so sad for you. 

I can empathise with what you are going through as I had 2 early mc's in the first half of this year (prior to clomid)...I have since had numerous tests & investigations because of this.

When you feel emotionally ready, perhaps you could discuss having these tests to help determine what is causing you to have recurrent mc's.

Look after yourself hun...
Thinking of you
  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hunny I'm so sorry  
Life is so cruel sometimes
thinking of you xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sending you a huge   my lovely. Give yourself time, you will begin to feel better.

Take it easy, and take care of you
xxxxx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Jennifer,

I am so so sorry for you.I've experienced the despair of m/c.  Go with your feelings don't be afraid to express them  and keep talking to your man. You  both need each other at this time.

Thinking of you and sending a big hug

Love Candle


----------



## vickilou (May 9, 2005)

jennifer,
So sorry
    
take care
Vickilouxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

thank u all its nice to know that ppl are thinking about me just want my appointment to arrive quickly now so that we can have more tests hugs to u all x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jennifer

I can't imagine how you're feeling right now having never been pregnant myself.

All I can say, and I hope you don't mind, it that a good friend of mine had 3 miscarriages 2 years ago (over the space of 18mths) - she was then offered investigations and prescribed baby aspirin.

She had her second son last week - a whopper of a 9 lb'der.

Hope you feel better soon

S
xx


----------

